# DVR 508 or 510



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

Can anyone help regarding a choice between Dishnetwork DVR 510 and DVR 508. I do not want a dual tuner receiver. reason for not getting it directly.
Both these are available on ebay (brand new). I am upgrading from 311. I called Dishnetwork and they said it was okay to do that as long as they were not leased.
Which is a better receiver?. I have dishnetwork for international programming. I know the 510 has a fee every month. I want something which has less trouble.
Or is there a newer model for a standard dvr for a single tv?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

In February Dish started charging me the $5 DVR fee on my 501's too. So other than disk storage, there is no difference any more.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Did you call about it?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Other than the monthly fee & a larger hard drive, they are both identical - buy the 508...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The 508 is the DVR of choice because with the exception of jkane, it doesn't fetch a DVR fee. I have one in my bedroom and it is quiet (it spins down when idle) and does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

harsh said:


> The 508 is the DVR of choice because with the exception of jkane, it doesn't fetch a DVR fee. I have one in my bedroom and it is quiet (it spins down when idle) and does what it is supposed to do.


why is it that dvr510 has a fee and not the dvr508


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Nina said:


> why is it that dvr510 has a fee and not the dvr508


A question for the ages. At this point it doesn't really matter.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I called and was given an $8 discount for 10 months. They said they are now charging it! Interesting if others are not getting charged! I will have to call back I guess and play CSR roulette.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Nina said:


> why is it that dvr510 has a fee and not the dvr508


The 501 was the first DVR (aka PVR when it came out where P=Personal). The 508 was next. When they came out with the 510, they started leasing them, and also decided they could get away with a DVR fee on top of it! The old ones we bought outright got grandfathered in.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Go with the 508 if you can get by without the fee. I've had a 508 since they came out, upgraded from a 3XX.

One of the main reasons I haven't upgraded further is due to the fee that would probably be applied.

One thing, if you have a 3XX, you've probably been with them for a long time. You may be eligible for special unpublished deals. I don't remember the details but I got a far better deal on the 508 than anything that was advertised.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought the 508, & 510 where the two main DVR's that where getting the ax cause of the Tevo thing?


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

scoobyxj said:


> I thought the 508, & 510 where the two main DVR's that where getting the ax cause of the Tevo thing?


I was't aware of this. Is it true?. I just purchased one yesterday.....


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

No one really knows. A lot of speculation, but very little facts are being given.


----------

